# Accidentally Hit My Brake Rotor



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Today I was installing SPC Upper control arms on my 69 goat. I was removing the ball joint from the spindle with a fork and hammer. One swing I missed the fork and hit my brake rotor 

The hammer made a small indention in the rotor. The rotors are in excellent shape. Do I need to replace the rotor because of this. It is very small, take a look at the pictures. If I have to remove the rotor to have it turned then I am just going to replace the old with a new rotor. However, I would rather just use this rotor. Will this "nick" in the rotor destroy my brake pads or do any harm?

I am pointing to the "nick" with my pinky in the second picture.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would have no problem using that. Take a flat file and knock down any high spots.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Great thank you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Not an issue.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Good deal. Thanks.


----------

